# All Out ticket sales live tracking thread



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

So tickets go on sale today and I thought it would be fun to post live updates on remaining tickets once they have been released. Here's hoping for a quick sell out. Those with the know-how please post updates.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Considering this is their second major event I’m definitely expecting another sellout even if a quarter or so of it is coming Punk hopefuls.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

didnt they try to explain a much different way for them to sell these tickets ? It might take a while for everyone to get a turn to buy a ticket depending how they sell these ?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I dunno, I fear this will be going on sail under-promoted :Hutz


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm worried that them hosting two smaller shows beforehand will impact sales for All Out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> I'm worried that them hosting two smaller shows beforehand will impact sales for All Out.


Not at all. This is in Chi Town. Itll sell out. And as for tracking this, yes itll be fun.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Not at all. This is in Chi Town. Itll sell out. And as for tracking this, yes itll be fun.


They also made sure to announce Moxley vs Omega before the sales went up.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Good luck to everyone trying to get tickets


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This will sell out today. I'll be actually shocked if it doesn't. It's Chicago, a wrestling town. Jericho/Page for the title and Moxley/Omega are the headlining matches going into the event. Not to mention the very faint hope that CM Punk may very well appear in his hometown to create another moment. 

It will sell out in one day, let alone one hour.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> I'm worried that them hosting two smaller shows beforehand will impact sales for All Out.


Nah it is Chicago. The potential hype of cm punk appearing alone would sell tickets


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Good luck today, everyone! *GUH HUH!* :delrio

Whoops, sorry, still riding the smash hype. Ahem...

A E DUB! :lenny


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

What time do they go on sale? I'm in the UK and it's just gone 1.15pm BST. When in BST time will they be released?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Claro De Luna said:


> What time do they go on sale? I'm in the UK and it's just gone 1.15pm BST. When in BST time will they be released?


About 5pm, I believe.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

MJF said:


> About 5pm, I believe.


Ah can't wait for the fun to begin!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

ok, but what is the truth? I've read that even if all these tickets sell out, it's only the preliminary sale. More tickets will be available later. Plus, more than half are scalpers looking to resell for profit. So, if we're only getting 45% of preliminary ticket sales as actually fans who are going, what is the accomplishment? 

Totally happy to read something that shows I'm wrong. I can't recall where I read this for All In last year, but I apply the same logic to a WWE show that sells out (whenever the last time that happened). Preliminary + scalpers = no achievement unlocked.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

the damage control is supposed to be done after the show sells out, 
not before :lol


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

It will sell-out no doubt about it. It's the weekly shows that they have to worry selling the venue or whatever.


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

When does the sale start?


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

nsoifer said:


> When does the sale start?


Which country are you located in?


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

All Elite Wanking said:


> ok, but what is the truth? I've read that even if all these tickets sell out, it's only the preliminary sale. More tickets will be available later. Plus, more than half are scalpers looking to resell for profit. So, if we're only getting 45% of preliminary ticket sales as actually fans who are going, what is the accomplishment?
> 
> Totally happy to read something that shows I'm wrong. I can't recall where I read this for All In last year, but I apply the same logic to a WWE show that sells out (whenever the last time that happened). Preliminary + scalpers = no achievement unlocked.


Even if it is not all tickets going on sale today it will show you the level of interest. If they all sell out today you can expect the rest to go just as quickly whenever they are released.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

For those looking to buy a ticket:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139536857702817792

Tickets on sale in about *an hour and 10 minutes*.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Heard people are having load issues with creating accounts.

Sears site already crashing :lenny


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

Claro De Luna said:


> Which country are you located in?


Unites States.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

Any tips for the website from people that bought All In tickets?

Anybody know what platinum tickets are? Listed on the website but without any info.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lucky bastards. Good luck. Wish I could be there. Its ppv for me.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

the site is on life support right now Jesus


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

nsoifer said:


> Unites States.


I think around 11.00am for you? Can a fellow American confirm the release time?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Let's hope they don't sell out too fast for my sake


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

It's funny how nervous i am, and im not even trying to get tickets ??


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

One minute. Uhhhhh so nervous


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Wow.. Woke up early for this and I'm 25,000 in line. Great.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

"Your expected wait time is : 1 hour" XD


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Fuck, 5000 people ahead of me "in line" might just be PPV then


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

37k people on line 
What the fuck my waiting time is around 58 minutes. I have literally NO CHANCE


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

it must really be random, i checked in 15 mins early for fun and only had 1600 in front of me


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

jeffatron said:


> it must really be random, i checked in 15 mins early for fun and only had 1600 in front of me


Yes your place in the line is random.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

I have 18,000 in front of me, place seats 11,000 lol... there's no hope, right?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Two friends and I all between 24k and 26k. Effed.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

jeffatron said:


> it must really be random, i checked in 15 mins early for fun and only had 1600 in front of me


 there are currently 38k people ahead of me, and I go on the site the moment cody tweeted. 
At what moment did you try?


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Yes your place in the line is random.


seems odd, albeit mb a better way to block bots, idk!

I was just curious so logged out, good luck everyone,seems liek therer were still 100 levels left when i got in


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

patpat said:


> there are currently 38k people ahead of me, and I go on the site the moment cody tweeted.
> At what moment did you try?


like 11:45? It says random place, so I guess you got dat madz bad luck . I shoulda asked if people wanted to forward me some cash and make a killin  jkjk


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

I don't think it was random, seems like there's a correlation to how early you got to the queue.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Raye said:


> I don't think it was random, seems like there's a correlation to how early you got to the queue.


It claimed it was random. Who knows though since I was only 10 minutes early, and am also screwed..


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

:wow

Thankfully I could not make it. Seems tickets will be going fast!


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Let's hope they don't sell out too fast for my sake


you see here, that it is random, so didnt matter when you are coming in.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

patpat said:


> there are currently *38k people ahead of me*, and I go on the site the moment cody tweeted.
> At what moment did you try?


Jesus. The demand for this is incredible. These guys could easily sell out a 20,000+ arena for their PPVs.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

fabi1982 said:


> you see here, that it is random, so didnt matter when you are coming in.


It is random only between the people who were connected before noon.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

I just rage quit 
This is absolutely bullshit fuck it
I REFRESHED AND NOW THERE IS 58K PEOPLE 
I really expected to go to this thing, I live in Europe and already HAD my contact in Chicago. Fuck it


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

58K people fighting to get tickets to All In, while WWE is having trouble selling tickets to their events.

:banderas


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

never ever ever ever ever refresh when in queue. learned that the hard way myself too a few times :/


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> It is random only between the people who were connected before noon.


Sorry I thought this was clear with the image showing time BEFORE noon, but yes you are right, now you will just be put at the end of the line.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So I went on that website and there are no tickets available I tried everything


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

According to me and my experience unless I'm wrong this event is sold out there's not one ticket available


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Very happy to see all of this.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Tickets are sold out. I called the ticket host at Sears centre. 13 minute mark is what they said. Would have been alot sooner, but individuals had more than one electronic device hooked up to get tickets and once they got theirs, it put all their other holds back in rotation.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Sold out in 13 minutes.

Now that we see the massive demand for this event, it'll be interesting to see the number of PPV buys this will do. 150K+ is very realistic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEWMoxley said:


> 58K people fighting to get tickets to All In, while WWE is having trouble selling tickets to their events.
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/BYFVNd7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Banderas" class="inlineimg" />


Indeed!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

AEWMoxley said:


> *Sold out in 13 minutes.*
> 
> Now that we see the massive demand for this event, it'll be interesting to see the PPV buys this will do. 150K+ is very realistic.


And it would have been even faster without the lags


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Did I even had a fucking chance to begin with? 
Its absolutely bullshit , none of me nor my friend got a single ticket


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

I now feel bad for testing the queue for fun. Next time perhaps we can start a chat group or smth and all try together. I woulda been happy to sell tickets back to someone who wanted to go.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

jeffatron said:


> I now feel bad for testing the queue for fun. Next time perhaps we can start a chat group or smth and all try together. I woulda been happy to sell tickets back to someone who wanted to go.


But you're not the only one there's a lot of people outside of this forum that go on there just to see what's out there. I mean that's just part of the way the system is so you can't blame anybody LOL


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139570702078681089


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder if anybody here on this forum got a ticket and if so show us your screenshot LOL JK well I'm glad for AEW, they are looking good at the moment


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEWMoxley said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139570702078681089


Wow. Nice.:clap :clap. :clap


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Perhaps they should have gone with a bigger venue. 

the demand and numbers ive seen from screenshots on twitter are football stadium like numbers.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> But you're not the only one there's a lot of people outside of this forum that go on there just to see what's out there. I mean that's just part of the way the system is so you can't blame anybody LOL


You're right. On one end it's kinda crappy ppl who waited long b4 i did got a shittier spot. But I get it, it's most likely to stop BOTS from scooping everything up on a script.

Hoping more tix get released for those of you guys who missed out. Good luck!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

And people were worried this wouldn’t be a sellout show, the internet is funny sometimes.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

jeffatron said:


> You're right. On one end it's kinda crappy ppl who waited long b4 i did got a shittier spot. But I get it, it's most likely to stop BOTS from scooping everything up on a script.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping more tix get released for those of you guys who missed out. Good luck!


I work overnight shift, and woke up extra early to get tickets.. For nothing. SMH.

Glad for the company though.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Oracle. said:


> Perhaps they should have gone with a bigger venue.
> 
> the demand and numbers ive seen from screenshots on twitter are football stadium like numbers.


Agreed. They probably didn't expect this kind of demand, though. This is insane. A promotion with no weekly TV already has enough demand to sell out stadiums.

They'll need to do their next PPV in a 20K+ arena.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Just had a look at the United Center and that def could have been an option got sweet FA booked there in August/September


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I went on the all Elite Twitter site for fun and there's quite a few upset fans about the system or about it being sold out so fast but it is what it is and I know I would be upset also if I was near that City and wanted tickets but that's just unfortunate the way it is


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This shit is legit like Hamilton

I've a theory - in their case it IS actually the brand that is selling out - the whole concept. I can go and see WWE whenever I want really - UK, Germany, house shows.... it isn't difficult

These boys.... to see them is an EVENT

The Bucks and Cody are marketing geniuses - s'true


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow that's amazing they sold out so quick, proving the doubters wrong again. Shame to see some fan's miss out. hopefully they move up to bigger arenas going forward.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This shit is legit like Hamilton
> 
> I've a theory - in their case it IS actually the brand that is selling out - the whole concept. I can go and see WWE whenever I want really - UK, Germany, house shows.... it isn't difficult
> 
> ...


 very good point I agree with you they know how to Market they know how to get the word out they are great on social media and I will note that having pay-per-views every 3 or 4 months like they plan to do is an excellent way to build for that pay-per-view get people excited and sell out


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Oracle. said:


> Perhaps they should have gone with a bigger venue.
> 
> the demand and numbers ive seen from screenshots on twitter are football stadium like numbers.


I think there are two reason for the venue, one it's the same one where All In took place, and two sell outs build demand. There are a lot of people that wanted to go to this show, but couldn't get tickets, at least some of that is going to translate into people that will buy tickets to TV Shows, and make it easier to secure good deals with larger venues down the line.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Matthew Castillo said:


> Oracle. said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps they should have gone with a bigger venue.
> ...


 this is a brilliant marketing move to definitely give the impression to the public that they sell out and it's a must-see event


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Now the real question becomes how much is too much for just decent seats on stub hub?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

It's shocking to me they are not booking bigger venues, you'd think at the very least the Allstate Arena would be better.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ThunderJet88 said:


> Now the real question becomes how much is too much for just decent seats on stub hub?


Well according to your post that's probably the next option correct and if that is so I'm expecting prices to be double I don't know


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> I went on the all Elite Twitter site for fun and there's quite a few upset fans about the system or about it being sold out so fast but it is what it is and I know I would be upset also if I was near that City and wanted tickets but that's just unfortunate the way it is


Yeah. Was gonna get tix but was unable to. Oh well, that’s money saved - still gonna catch the PPV unless the secondary market prices come way down.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

To those saying book bigger venues...that's risky though. Costs would be exponential to produce, tickets would most likely be more expensive, and if you don't quite fill it, you lose a ton. I know it's frustrating atm, but growth takes time, and it's a bad idea to rush it too fast. Gotta gauge what's fueled by hype and what it sustainable long term.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

jeffatron said:


> To those saying book bigger venues...that's risky though. Costs would be exponential to produce, tickets would most likely be more expensive, and if you don't quite fill it, you lose a ton. I know it's frustrating atm, but growth takes time, and it's a bad idea to rush it too fast. Gotta gauge what's fueled by hype and what it sustainable long term.


Definitely a solid point, and psychologically, having that notion of oh "This show sold out in 15 minutes" only increases demand. A gradual approach is probably the best route.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Well according to your post that's probably the next option correct and if that is so I'm expecting prices to be double I don't know


They're about 300 for upper deck, and the best seats are going for 1000-1500.

Wow.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Definitely a solid point, and psychologically, h*aving that notion of oh "This show sold out in 15 minutes" only increases demand*. A gradual approach is probably the best route.


Great point too, forgot to mention that. The fact that it is so exclusive makes it high demand.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

the demand is high which is good.
the ppv buys will be interesting.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Got my tix! ? I was lucky

Didn't plan to go, but yesterday during my birthday, many things made me change my mind.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

jeffatron said:


> To those saying book bigger venues...that's risky though. Costs would be exponential to produce, tickets would most likely be more expensive, and if you don't quite fill it, you lose a ton. I know it's frustrating atm, but growth takes time, and it's a bad idea to rush it too fast. Gotta gauge what's fueled by hype and what it sustainable long term.


A 20K arena is very doable, given the massive demand that they've had for both shows, especially All Out. Keep in mind that a 20K arena will actually seat around 15K-17K for a wrestling show, which isn't a whole lot more than what they'll have in attendance at All Out.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sold Out...again.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The hype is real, folks. :clap

Less than fifteen minutes is all it took to sell out the show. This may be a momentum that cannot be stopped for the time being. AEW may have to move into bigger venues soon but I see why they haven't yet. They're not trying to dive in head first without scoping the situation. By next year, I assume they'll be in bigger venues.

Regardless, the fact that this sold out in fifteen minutes yet WWE can't sell out their next PPV for next week is crazy.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Sin City Saint said:


> Yeah. Was gonna get tix but was unable to. Oh well, that’s money saved - still gonna catch the PPV unless the secondary market prices come way down.


This is pretty much why I've never seen a big wrestling show live. I live in Chicago, seen plenty of indy events but yeah, even with having a friend help, we didn't get tickets. 

But like you said, money saved, I'm not gonna cry because I just saved $30 - 90 lol


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

I hope they do figure out a stadium. Shock the motherfucking system with that image


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

jeffatron said:


> To those saying book bigger venues...that's risky though. Costs would be exponential to produce, tickets would most likely be more expensive, and if you don't quite fill it, you lose a ton. I know it's frustrating atm, but growth takes time, and it's a bad idea to rush it too fast. Gotta gauge what's fueled by hype and what it sustainable long term.


Well said! :bow


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ThunderJet88 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Well according to your post that's probably the next option correct and if that is so I'm expecting prices to be double I don't know
> ...


Seriously??? They're already reselling the best seats for 1000? Fuckers lol
Didnt AEW make the best seats less than 200 for us fans? If that's so, them fuckers are doing an 800 dollar profit!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JAROTO said:


> Got my tix! ? I was lucky
> 
> Didn't plan to go, but yesterday during my birthday, many things made me change my mind.


U lucky dog!! (Watch him re sell them online for 4x more! Jk lol) Enjoy!! ?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Another fast sellout. :banderas


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> This is pretty much why I've never seen a big wrestling show live. I live in Chicago, seen plenty of indy events but yeah, even with having a friend help, we didn't get tickets.
> 
> But like you said, money saved, I'm not gonna cry because I just saved $30 - 90 lol


Exactly. Would have been cool to go but money lol. 



Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> I hope they do figure out a stadium. Shock the motherfucking system with that image


I could feasibly see them selling out a stadium in the Midwest for the first TNT broadcast due to the interest and historical nature of that episode. Probably would have to do smaller venues after that but could see a stadium sellout for that first episode.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I think aew for now should stick with medium style venues that way they can sell out and especially look really good on television and then once they can get consistent audiences maybe they can expand


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

JAROTO said:


> Got my tix! ? I was lucky
> 
> Didn't plan to go, but yesterday during my birthday, many things made me change my mind.


 what a lucky cat lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Damn, you guys just can't grab up enough t-shirts, can you. :lmao


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Damn, you guys just can't grab up enough t-shirts, can you. :lmao


I bought 2. That should be enough right?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This "t-shirt company" just sold out in 15 minutes. Someone tell me how ticket sales are going for that sport entertainment company's next show? :lelbron


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

66K+ people in the queue at one point.

:banderas


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chrome said:


> This "t-shirt company" just sold out in 15 minutes. Someone tell me how ticket sales are going for that sport entertainment company's next show? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/1VKeUIp.png" border="0" alt="" title="Lebron" class="inlineimg" />


Not good lol


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

60k in the queue for all out and yet WWE can't sell out their PPVs.

This is some momentum AEW is on. Can't wait until the is on TV weekly. And goes without saying I will buy this PPV.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

taker1986 said:


> *60k in the queue* for all out and yet WWE can't sell out their PPVs.
> 
> This is some momentum AEW is on. Can't wait until the is on TV weekly. And goes without saying I will buy this PPV.


It was actually more. I edited my post. 66K+ has been reported by some, but it could have been even more.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn this is definitely gonna sell out today. Mox vs Omega and Paige vs Jericho are going to be awesome. It's good to see talent feel like actual stars again. If Punk makes an appearance in Chicago then they will 100% beat WWE in weekly ratings as soon as they get on the air. 

I wish Becky Lynch was in AEW. The Man should be on the A show. :sadbecky


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Damn this is definitely gonna sell out today


It already sold out. In 15 minutes.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AEWMoxley said:


> It already sold out. In 15 minutes.


HOLY FUCK :brock4


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> AEWMoxley said:
> 
> 
> > It already sold out. In 15 minutes.
> ...


Yup ..meanwhile in WWE land not so good


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Yup ..meanwhile in WWE land not so good


Those are a lot of open seats. To be fair, it is a D- level PPV that no one cares about. Summerslam will be a better PPV to judge sales with. I wonder how long it will take for that to sell out. Won't be anywhere close to 15 minutes, thats for sure.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

AEWMoxley said:


> It was actually more. I edited my post. 66K+ has been reported by some, but it could have been even more.


Wow thanks for that. This is wrestlemania level demand and this company is only 6 months old.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Yup ..meanwhile in WWE land not so good
> ...


Yes. They also have higher ticket prices a n larger seating arena. Will be interesting to see how Summer Slam sells


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

As I always said, this isn't about what WWE do. It's about having a company that can offer something different and at least rival them for money and big TV. It's great for wrestling fans all round and awesome that the show sold out so quick. Puts to bed all that "T-Shirt" company B.S.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Awesome news for them.

Though at this point, and I know I'm not the only one, I really don't have that much of a reaction to this anymore. Because, I mean we all knew this was going to happen, right? They've gotten to that level.

So I'm never gonna doubt them in that regard. What will attract my interest more in the long run is when they're on weekly TV and seeing what the sustained demand is. And as long as they keep having good shows, it should continue to steadily rise.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Didn't get tickets this time :mj2

:fingerscrossed for the secondary market


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Didn't get tickets this time <img src="https://i.imgur.com/5QlRq1R.png" border="0" alt="" title="mj2" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/9RKbo0h.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Fingers Crossed" class="inlineimg" /> for the secondary market


Theres I'm sure ready some on Ebay and StubHub lol..

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AEW-Wrestl...843899?hash=item215d09cbfb:g:PToAAOSwx85dA9N9


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

PISSANT
:trips7


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Amazing for AEW. :clap They are a supernova while WWE is in an ice age.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

I see people saying that it's not a big venue. Just what is the seating capacity? I won't be there but will def. order the ppv just like last time.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Incredible really.

I disagree with everyone they should be doing big arenas though. You want that demand early on. If there is still demand a year down the line, then sure but you want to keep people out there who bust their ass to get that ticket. 

Same with TV show venues too.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rexmundi said:


> I see people saying that it's not a big venue. Just what is the seating capacity? I won't be there but will def. order the ppv just like last time.


I don't know if this is correct, but from Google
"
Sears Centre Arena is an 11,800-seat multi- purpose family entertainment, cultural and sports center. "


----------



## Mr.Tweetums (Apr 5, 2011)

If anyone needed proof that the fanbase is starving for alternatives to WWE (like anybody seriously did at this point), there it is. Absolutely amazing, can't wait for the show.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

MJF said:


> Incredible really.
> 
> I disagree with everyone they should be doing big arenas though. You want that demand early on. If there is still demand a year down the line, then sure but you want to keep people out there who bust their ass to get that ticket.
> 
> Same with TV show venues too.


The jump from the Sears Centre to the United Centre isn't that much only 12k.

They certainly wouldn't have had trouble selling out the United Centre if any of the numbers are anything to go by.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

We did it boys.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Imagine having a 68k arena with 68 thousand eagerly awaiting tickets. Not all of those 68 thousand are in the state or are going to go to the next show because of $$. It's good to have high demand. This isn't a physical product they're trying to market, in this scenario it's good to not be able to meet the demand.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Imagine if they had All Out/All In III at Soldier Field next year.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yupppp A E Fucking Dub! 
:ambrose


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139607832259702784


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Oracle. said:


> The jump from the Sears Centre to the United Centre isn't that much only 12k.
> 
> They certainly wouldn't have had trouble selling out the United Centre if any of the numbers are anything to go by.


I thought the rent on the United Centre was REALLY high.

WWE don't run there do they, for that reason?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is the real deal folks.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

MJF said:


> I thought the rent on the United Centre was REALLY high.
> 
> WWE don't run there do they, for that reason?


Most likely, which is why they hardly do shows at MSG anymore too.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

People thinking AEW can't beat WWE in the ratings are gonna be in for a rude awakening. TNA 2.0 they are not.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Not at all. This is in Chi Town. Itll sell out. And as for tracking this, yes itll be fun.





Death Rider said:


> Nah it is Chicago. The potential hype of cm punk appearing alone would sell tickets


You were both right thankfully. I expected an eventual sellout but I was worried they were stretching themselves too thin and it might take a while. NJPW ran a bunch of shows back to back in the US last year and it seemingly affected attendance a bit. AEW has even more buzz though and clearly know what they're doing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139607832259702784


Hahahaha. Still 1 of the best promo guys today.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Hahahaha. Still 1 of the best promo guys today.


Which is why I hope he wins the AEW title. The shit talking would be legendary.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> People thinking AEW can't beat WWE in the ratings are gonna be in for a rude awakening. TNA 2.0 they are not.


Yup. May take them a while. But I wish them the best.
These guys are not chumps...they know how to market & how to build videos, how to have good merchandise. They've learned from seeing other people unfortunately fail and most of this roster is full of young guys who are hungry. It's kind of like today's modern Attitude Era in a way


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

looper007 said:


> As I always said, this isn't about what WWE do. It's about having a company that can offer something different and at least rival them for money and big TV. It's great for wrestling fans all round and awesome that the show sold out so quick. Puts to bed all that "T-Shirt" company B.S.


You're absolutely right. We just have to take it as a very positive sign that there's a good deal of interest in this company. The big question is if they can sustain it once the weekly tv shows start and they get on a regular ppv schedule. While I know there's a pent-up demand for good wrestling, I think we can attribute part of this current success on the curiosity factor. So far, AEW is pulling in a lot of fans with good quality marketing and Road To series. I'm personally optimistic that they can not only sustain this level of interest, but grow it as they further establish themselves. 

But I was also an optimistic fan of BlackBerry phones once upon a time, too. unk3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahaha. Still 1 of the best promo guys today.
> ...


Shit talker and a great debut for TNT. Book it AEW ??


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

They'd sell out Wembley arena and probably even the O2 over here in a day tops as well. Needs to happen.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Seriously??? They're already reselling the best seats for 1000? Fuckers lol
> Didnt AEW make the best seats less than 200 for us fans? If that's so, them fuckers are doing an 800 dollar profit!!


Only a few, the best Seats were VIP. Then they had those stupid platinum like Ticketmaster for even more than the VIP even for crappy seats and with no perks like VIP.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Yup ..meanwhile in WWE land not so good


You can't compare all out to stomping ground. Summerslam is more appropriate and that sold out just as quick although they had a presale as well unlike all out.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Those are a lot of open seats. To be fair, it is a D- level PPV that no one cares about. Summerslam will be a better PPV to judge sales with. I wonder how long it will take for that to sell out. Won't be anywhere close to 15 minutes, thats for sure.


It sold it very quickly earlier this year. Presale sold out fast and I had to wait for the official on sale date and that went quick too, was luckily to grab one ticket from all the chatter online of people who couldn't get any. Only tickets left are the overpriced platinum tickets. Was not lucky with all out, was going to cancel my SS plans if i could get a ticket. They are only 3 weeks apart.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Chrome said:


> This "t-shirt company" just sold out in 15 minutes. Someone tell me how ticket sales are going for that sport entertainment company's next show? :lelbron


I mean it really makes a lot of sense, at sporting events a lot of drinks and condiments get spilled, and since no one wants to leave the event, they have a captive audience for their T-Shirts.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

People are going to keep doubting, spin it as scalpers and people wanting to see CM Punk. Chicago is a hardcore wrestling fan city, I think the majority of sales are hardcores who want to see AEW in and of itself and a CM Punk appearance would be a pleasant surprise but not mandatory.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

MJF and Jericho - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139640380444565511


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

And Jericho's rebuttal - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139648719341707264
I hope Jericho pulls out the Flair comeback to an Xpac insult of "I've had more world titles than you've had pieces of ass".


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> And Jericho's rebuttal -
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139648719341707264
> I hope Jericho pulls out the Flair comeback to an Xpac insult of "I've had more world titles than you've had pieces of ass".


Oh christ, a Twitter war between these two is gold. :lmao


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

They must text each other after and have such a good laugh

Does anyone just think of the wcw sold out when they see that LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF n Jericho oh man the promos on TV if both were to go at it! :bow


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> JAROTO said:
> 
> 
> > Got my tix! ? I was lucky
> ...


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL that Twitter war :lmao

And I'm glad the show sold out 

The WWE comparisons are getting tiring though, stop looking at WWE and concentrate on AEW lol.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139671391178043394


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Congrats on another record sellout. I can't wait till AEW shoes up in NYC.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

FF7, Banjo in Smash Ultimate and AEW selling out all in the same damn week! :lenny I love life right now!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The thing I'm worried about is can they really fill out buildings on a weekly basis? The big shows with people traveling are going to do really well, but with the weekly shows, you're mainly just drawing in the locals. That is going to be a big telling sign.

But based on them doing these kinds of numbers without any TV, and promotion being just word of mouth and through the internet, I'm shocked at what they've pulled off. If Double or Nothing did 100k buys, I can easily see this won doing 150/175k.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> The thing I'm worried about is can they really fill out buildings on a weekly basis? The big shows with people traveling are going to do really well, but with the weekly shows, you're mainly just drawing in the locals. That is going to be a big telling sign.
> 
> But based on them doing these kinds of numbers without any TV, and promotion being just word of mouth and through the internet, I'm shocked at what they've pulled off. If Double or Nothing did 100k buys, I can easily see this won doing 150/175k.


They'd be smart to travel to wrestling cities and aim to fill out 2-3k venues.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Lots purchased by scalpers apparently. I looked at ebay and there was one guy selling dozens of seats for $900+

So the sold out thing is a little... tainted.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Mox Girl said:


> LOL that Twitter war :lmao
> 
> And I'm glad the show sold out
> 
> The WWE comparisons are getting tiring though, stop looking at WWE and concentrate on AEW lol.


Kenny Omega was going all out on your boy Moxley at the E3, you should worry about that instead :lol 
mocking of course but you should check


ps : LOL at wrestling fans discovering what a secondary market it. saying an event didn't really sell out because the secondary market is so dumb I shake my head wearing it, by that standard, no concert ever sold out. but I guess people are just ignorants


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Good for AEW. I'm curious to see how they do with TV attendance, ratings and future PPV buys. They're mining a dedicated and mobilized audience behind a fresh product at the moment.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

patpat said:


> ps : LOL at wrestling fans discovering what a secondary market it. saying an event didn't really sell out because the secondary market is so dumb I shake my head wearing it, by that standard, no concert ever sold out. but I guess people are just ignorants


Of course, but early reports are saying a LOT went to 'secondary markets'.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

MJF said:


> They'd be smart to travel to wrestling cities and aim to fill out 2-3k venues.


Especially because weeks and weeks of legit sellouts can build hype. It looks better to have 2500 person sellout than a 3000 person crowd in a 5000 capacity arena, both to the home audience, and to arena owners.


Mister Abigail said:


> Of course, but early reports are saying a LOT went to 'secondary markets'.


How many is a lot? Because for a show like this about 2000 tickets bought by scalpers would be considered normal.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Matthew Castillo said:


> Especially because weeks and weeks of legit sellouts can build hype. It looks better to have 2500 person sellout than a 3000 person crowd in a 5000 capacity arena, both to the home audience, and to arena owners.


Agreed.

They're not stupid.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Mister Abigail said:


> Of course, but early reports are saying a LOT went to 'secondary markets'.


 I have two question 
what is "a lot" and second question do you know what a secondary market is, why it exist and what it indicates for any event? 
a clue ( the secondary market for the next ROH show I almost non existent.) get it now?


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

patpat said:


> I have two question
> what is "a lot" and second question do you know what a secondary market is, why it exist and what it indicates for any event?
> a clue ( the secondary market for the next ROH show I almost non existent.) get it now?


There's no need to be patronizing mate. I just said reports were saying scalpers bought 'a lot.'

Here's an example. Is it true? Fuck if I know. I just read it and made a comment. I also looked on ebay and saw 'a lot.'

What's a lot? Depends on your point of view.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

MJF said:


> They'd be smart to travel to wrestling cities and aim to fill out 2-3k venues.


Very true. A hot crowed in a small venue is better for TV than a big arena with half the seats empty and a dead crowd. Wwe avg is 5k but they do the big arenas and it kills the atmosphere, but they have to fit their huge stage and production crew. 

Although I agree with another post earlier in the thread. They should definitely do a big arena for their first TV show since people will travel for that one.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Mister Abigail said:


> There's no need to be patronizing mate. I just said reports were saying scalpers bought 'a lot.'
> 
> Here's an example. Is it true? Fuck if I know. I just read it and made a comment. I also looked on ebay and saw 'a lot.'
> 
> What's a lot? Depends on your point of view.


how old are you mate? when you read this article without any numbers or credible source. it doesnt ring a bell? 
also the same article says it's not surprising the event sold out because cm punk might show up, making a baseless statement. 
I won't teach you how to analyze the information in media, because this one is a very basic case.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

First of all to downplay the sold-out arena by saying that a lot of tickets were scalped is irrelevant because even the tickets that were scalped which I'm sure were less than a thousand still dealt with a payment and a transaction and it still goes at the end of the night to all elite wrestling so it's still a big win


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

patpat said:


> how old are you mate? when you read this article without any numbers or credible source. it doesnt ring a bell?
> also the same article says it's not surprising the event sold out because cm punk might show up, making a baseless statement.
> I won't teach you how to analyze the information in media, because this one is a very basic case.


Older than you, probably. Why are you being such a tool? Have I upset you or are you having a bad day? 

Do you need to talk privately?


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

Mister Abigail said:


> Lots purchased by scalpers apparently. I looked at ebay and there was one guy selling dozens of seats for $900+
> 
> So the sold out thing is a little... tainted.


How is it tainted? This is so silly, they still sold the ticket doesn't matter to whom. I wonder if you apply that to the Superbowl. Oh scalpers got a lot of tickets the super bowl didn't sell out. Or the hottest concert acts, nope didn't sell out, scalpers bought tickets. Wrestlemania and every other wwe event, nope never sold out. 

And there are only 780 tickets on stubhub, around 7% of tickets, which is below most wwe shows. Summerslam, which sold out fast too, for instance has 10% of its tickets on stubhub.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Jonhern said:


> How is it tainted? This is so silly, they still sold the ticket doesn't matter to whom. I wonder if you apply that to the Superbowl. Oh scalpers got a lot of tickets the super bowl didn't sell out. Or the hottest concert acts, nope didn't sell out, scalpers bought tickets. Wrestlemania and every other wwe event, nope never sold out.
> 
> And there are only 780 tickets on stubhub, around 7% of tickets, which is below most wwe shows. Summerslam, which sold out fast too, for instance has 10% of its tickets on stubhub.


Tainted because fans missed out on tickets, which is _sad_. Of course scalpers bought tickets. They always do. I'm not disagreeing with you. I'm not saying it's corrupt. Or wrong. Or different to other events. 

All I said was some reports were saying scalpers bought 'a lot' of tickets. That's it. True? Don't know. I just said that's what some reports said.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Jonhern said:


> Very true. A hot crowed in a small venue is better for TV than a big arena with half the seats empty and a dead crowd. Wwe avg is 5k but they do the big arenas and it kills the atmosphere, but they have to fit their huge stage and production crew.
> 
> Although I agree with another post earlier in the thread. They should definitely do a big arena for their first TV show since people will travel for that one.


I think they should do State Farm Arena in Atlanta. Partly because Atlanta was the heart of WCW territory, and party because I live there and would be able to go.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Matthew Castillo said:


> I think they should do State Farm Arena in Atlanta. Partly because Atlanta was the heart of WCW territory, and party because I live there and would be able to go.


If that were to happen is totally would have to grab tickets.


----------



## Billy Riley (Jun 22, 2016)

Vince bought them all


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> First of all to downplay the sold-out arena by saying that a lot of tickets were scalped is irrelevant because even the tickets that were scalped which I'm sure were less than a thousand still dealt with a payment and a transaction and it still goes at the end of the night to all elite wrestling so it's still a big win


Those anti-AEW marks will always move the goalpost to take potshots at AEW's success so far. It's a sell out and it was done in 15 minutes, I bet that makes those looking for any excuses to slag AEW off weep.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

130,000 people were in the queue for tickets. AEW could have easily put on the largest show in Wrestling history.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

the_flock said:


> 130,000 people were in the queue for tickets. AEW could have easily put on the largest show in Wrestling history.


But how many is that when you take into consideration all the people who had multiple queues open to get tickets?

I know someone who had about 5 different tabs open on their laptop and a few on their phone.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^Exactly. Cody and Co. know the game, and/or at least hired people who do and they're in the right sized venue for the interest level. All the numbers around the sales are smoke and mirrors used for publicity sake. 

Not to mention it's better to sell out and leave some fans out than wrestle than a less than full arena.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^Exactly. Cody and Co. know the game, and/or at least hired people who do and they're in the right sized venue for the interest level. All the numbers around the sales are smoke and mirrors used for publicity sake.
> 
> Not to mention it's better to sell out and leave some fans out than wrestle than a less than full arena.


I think they could have easily sold out at least a 20K arena.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

looper007 said:


> Those anti-AEW marks will always move the goalpost to take potshots at AEW's success so far. It's a sell out and it was done in 15 minutes, I bet that makes those looking for any excuses to slag AEW off weep.


Yeah and it's not just aew, they were making same excuses about the NJPW msg show, since they tarp off part for the stage, you know like wwe does all the time. But every side has these dumbasses, on Reddit people were telling me summerslam didn't sell out and wasn't going to sell out, when it sold out months ago. Some people just want to live in their own sheltered bubble. Just have to ignore them, facts mean nothing if they can create their own facts in their head.


----------



## Zyta (Jun 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^Exactly. Cody and Co. know the game, and/or at least hired people who do and they're in the right sized venue for the interest level. All the numbers around the sales are smoke and mirrors used for publicity sake.
> 
> Not to mention it's better to sell out and leave some fans out than wrestle than a less than full arena.


Now if only RAW and Smackdown were in smaller, but full arenas they wouldn't be so scared to pan the camera around...

Good for AEW and those in charge. I think if they stay in wrestling hotspots for the first year or so like Chicago or Philly or Greensboro or somewhere like that with a ton of fans in cities already they'll continue to do fine. I just don't think they have the casual audience appeal for any less than ideal location just yet and won't for at least a year so casual fans see them on TV.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

I just dropped in, any ticket sale update?



Zyta said:


> I just don't think they have the casual audience appeal for any less than ideal location just yet and won't for at least a year so casual fans see them on TV.


of course they don't have casual appeal, it's pro wrestling


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Greatsthegreats said:


> I just dropped in, any ticket sale update?
> 
> 
> 
> *of course they don't have casual appeal, it's pro wrestling*


This is a shitty attitude to have.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

I am not speaking as if I know. But I heard that scalpers got bought up a lot of double of nothing tickets and were selling hundreds of them for 15$ a ticket right before DON. I also heard reports DON wasn’t a full house. Tickets were sold so yes a sell out, but secondary market wasn’t strong. Again just what I was told from a friend. Sounds like scalpers got ahold of a lot of tickets this time around, do tickets not sold plummet in price right before the show?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> I am not speaking as if I know. But I heard that scalpers got bought up a lot of double of nothing tickets and were selling hundreds of them for 15$ a ticket right before DON. I also heard reports DON wasn’t a full house. Tickets were sold so yes a sell out, but secondary market wasn’t strong. Again just what I was told from a friend. Sounds like scalpers got ahold of a lot of tickets this time around, do tickets not sold plummet in price right before the show?



I know that for DON they opened more seats the day of the show.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

The company cant control if secondary scalpers get the tickets, it means the demand is even higher. A sell out is a sell out. Anyone trying to spin this any other way is either an apologist or just a fool.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

roadkill_ said:


> This is a shitty attitude to have.


But as of right now, he's not wrong.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

roadkill_ said:


> This is a shitty attitude to have.


I didn't say niches were a bad thing


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

For those wondering about the demand after taking into account the fact that multiple platforms were used, here's what Meltzer says.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139644459363131392
Also, this was interesting. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139957265849409536


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah people are stupid about the debate of scalpers. You have a full house at your event that paid it dont matter where it came from. They would have sold out this event with or with out scalpers.


DON was a full house and it had a bunch of scalpers that bought tickets. I was one of those idiots that paid an extra $100 bucks to make it to that event live. That is a sell out


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

MJF said:


> But how many is that when you take into consideration all the people who had multiple queues open to get tickets?
> 
> I know someone who had about 5 different tabs open on their laptop and a few on their phone.


While I'm not suggesting they could've gotten 100,000 people in a stadium(so many other factors to consider if they did a different venue), however, Meltzer noted that by the time the que got to around 6,000, at that point all the tickets were sold. Bots were obviously a thing, but you'd imagine that it would be consistent through the entirety of the que, and not just the latter portion. Nonetheless, I think it's obvious that they could've filled up a far bigger venue.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

We don't need to wonder what size venue they could have filled. Meltzer gave us the numbers. There was demand for 68K tickets, once you account for the fact that people were using multiple devices. This would have been enough to sell out Soldier Field, for example.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They need to keep their events in medium filled Arenas because also when you have an arena that is 2 big you give the perception that you can buy your ticket later that you'll probably have a chance but when they keep selling out everybody's going to be hungry to get tickets faster


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Here are a couple of tweets from Meltzer on AEW's massive success so early in their existence. It looks like everyone involved, be it ticket agencies, TV providers, etc., are shocked at what AEW has been able to accomplish so far. Not only have they crushed any non-WWE wrestling promotion in the last couple of decades, but demand for All Out was on par with some of the biggest PPVs ever. They've done this without weekly TV and with mostly an entirely new audience outside of WWE's fanbase.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140314766176448512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140315079499341825


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> I am not speaking as if I know. But I heard that scalpers got bought up a lot of double of nothing tickets and were selling hundreds of them for 15$ a ticket right before DON. I also heard reports DON wasn’t a full house. Tickets were sold so yes a sell out, but secondary market wasn’t strong. Again just what I was told from a friend. Sounds like scalpers got ahold of a lot of tickets this time around, do tickets not sold plummet in price right before the show?


Yes, for any event not just wrestling they will lower in price before the show, especially if there is a lot of supply. They will always drop some at least, but the more tickets there are left the more it will drop. Just think of it from the scalpers point of view, they probably already made a profit from the earlier tickets they sold, and they would rather make a little something back even if its below face, for the remaining tickets because after the event starts the tickets are worth nothing. DoN not sure how far it went down, I know I was keeping am eye out to see if I could move up for cheap but didn't end up doing it, and wasn't checking the nose bleeds so no idea how far they fell. The thing with that show is it was in Vegas, not a location with a local wrestling base. So it was mainly people who flew in, and they all for the most part had tickets. Same thing happened in NOLA last year as well for wrestlemania, same situation for that city as well, not enough local demand and prices fell below face. But this year in NYC strong local market, very little supply and the prices stayed high. Chicago for all out will likely be the same, they will come down in price but unlikely below face. 

One event that you know you can get really cheap tickets to each year if you wait until the day of or even weekend before is smackdown after mania. Most people don't stay for it and lots of fans sell their tickets from packages as well.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm really tempted but can't pull the trigger, since I would have to sell the other ticket and its sometimes hard to sell a single. But if you are willing to pay for it currently pulling up second row seats floor. Have to buy two, platinum ticket on sears center site. $764 plus fees per ticket. $1761 total. Some tickets still available in other sections too, like section 104 for $364 plus fees. Sucks these don't come with VIP perks since you are paying more than a VIP ticket lol.


----------

